# DTG M2 Capping Station Prices



## Tianelle (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi Guys

Hope everyone is well. This is my first post and would say 1st of many as i have recently purchased a used DTG M2. I have an issue with the head trying to dock onto the capping station and hearing a weird noise then machine starts flashing with E082Err PumpPhas. Capping station doesn't look new but is there a cost effective fix before replacing the entire station?


----------



## Tianelle (Dec 13, 2018)

Also not getting any c y m printhead nozzle checks - only black. could it be a main board issue?


----------



## davidjhn127 (Oct 15, 2019)

You can purchase DTG M2 Pump And Capping Station Assembly at $449.00


----------

